# Welche Graphikkarte passt zu Core i3 3220



## Mirko79 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen "Einsteiger-PC" gekauft. Ich denke, Mainboard und Prozessor sind nicht so schlecht, allerdings war die Graphikkarte ein krasser Fehlkauf. (Es wäre klüger gewesen, den PC selber zusammenzustellen als einen Fertig-PC zu erwerben.) 
Anbei einige technische Daten meines PCs
Gygabyte GA-H61M-DS2-B3
Pentium Core i3 3220 Sockel 1155 Ivy Bridge
 1 GB Gefore GTX 650 
8 GB DDR 3 RAM
500Mb S-ata 3 Festplatte 
Soundkarte RealTec AlC 887
450 Watt Netzteil.
Nun frage ich mich, wie ich das System am besten aufrüßten kann. Könnte ich auch einen Core I 5 einbauen und welche Graphikkarte könntet ihr mir empfehlen. Weil ich eher Strategie und Rollenspiele spiele ist der Prozessor noch in Ordnung denke ich. (Ich spiele zur Zeit Starcraft 2, Skyrim, Civ 5, XCOM, The Witcher 2...) The Witcher 2 ist natürlich deutlich ansprucksvoller als die übriges Games.
Welche Gaphikkarte könntet ihr empfehlen? 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte. 
Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2013)

Zu der CPU passt an sich jede Karte, also: selbst eine HighEnd-Karte würde ihre Power im Vergleich zu einer "Oberklasse"-Karte noch zeigen können, d.h die CPU würde das nicht verhindern, nicht "bremsen". Die Frage ist, was Du ausgeben willst ^^  und beim Netzteil müsste man auch schauen, was das genau für eines ist. Hersteller? Modell? Hat es zwei Stecker für PCie, also für die Grafikkarte?

Nen i5 müsste man da an sich problemlos auch nutzen können. Das Mainboard ist zwar wohl eine Sonderanfertigung für den PC-Hersteller, weil es genau dieses Modell bei Gigabyte nicht gibt, aber diese beiden sind ähnlich: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H61M-DS2 DVI (rev. 1.0)  und  GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H61M-DS2 (rev. 2.2)   und bei beiden gehen auch alle Ivy Bridge CPUs (also core i mit 3000er-Namen), d.h zB ein i5-3470 oder 3570 ist möglich. Es ist ja auch jetzt schon ein core i3 der 3000er Reihe, d.h das Board müsste mit allen aktuellen Sockel 1155-CPUs umgehen können


----------



## Mirko79 (19. Juli 2013)

*Netzteil*

Danke für Ihre/Deine Antwort. 
in meinem PC ist folgendes Netzteil verbaut: 
Be quiet BQ SU 7 - 450w. Ist die Angabe so ausreichend? 
Wundert mich, dass die CPU nicht "bremst", da sie in mehreren Spielemagazinen als Einsteiger-Prozessor eingestuft wird und relativ billig zu kaufen ist.  Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut damit aus. Ich würde für die Grafikkarte so um die 150 Euro ausgeben wolllen. Es liegen einige Karten so bei ca. 160 Euro. Bspw. Radeon HD 7850, Geforce GTX 650 TI Boost, Radeon HD 7790.
Die Radeon 7790 Dual-X OC soll ca. 135 Euro kosten. Ist die Karte im Vergleich zu den vorherigen "soviel" langsamer? Wäre die Karte kompatibel zu meinem System? 
Ich wäre auch bereit mich selbst einzulesen, finde den Grafikkartenmarkt ehrlich gesagt ziemlich "unübersichtlich."
Auf welche Quellen kann ich mich verlassen? Während einige Magazine schreiben bloß keine Geforce gtx 650, wurde die Karte von anderen Quellen als "durchaus brauchbar" eingestuft.  
Viele Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2013)

Mit ner besseren CPU würde es natürlich nochmal viel schneller laufen, aber "bremsen" würde ja heißen: du baust zb eine AMD 7850 für 150€ ein, und danach testest Du zB eine GTX 770, die viel viel schneller ist - und dann hast Du aber keinen oder nur ganz wenig Leistungsgewinn. DAS wäre "bremsen". Aber die CPU ist gut genug, um auch für ne sehr gute Karte deren Leistung nutzen zu können. 

Die GTX 650 ist schon brauchbar, aber viel zu teuer bzw. fürs gleiche Geld kriegst Du was besseres bzw. für etwas mehr etwas viel viel besseres. Bei 150€ nimm eine AMD 7850, die ist je nach Spiel im Schnitt gut 40% schneller als die Ti-Version der GTX 650. Gut wäre eine mit 2GB RAM, aber das kann knapp werden, ODER wenn Du auch ein bisschen mehr ausgeben kannst sogar eine GTX 660. 

Legst Du denn viel Wert auf eine sehr leise Karte?



Das Netzteil ist gut, würd auch für viel stärkere Karten locker reichenn


----------



## Lunica (21. Juli 2013)

Das ist bei jedem Spiel anders ob eher  die CPU oder GPU bzw. beides gefordert wird.



> The Witcher 2 ist natürlich deutlich ansprucksvoller als die übriges Games



In Ultra² mit SSAA und HDAO  etc. ist jeder Titel "anspruchsvoll". Auf normal/hohen Einstellungen solltest du aber alles sehr flüssig zocken können.

Die GTX6xx ist EOL (Wird nicht mehr hergestellt) und ich würde im Moment entweder eine HD7950 oder GTX760 nehmen.
Wenn es noch nicht so wichtig ist mit einem Neukauf dann kannst du die 20 nm Karten abwarten jene 2014 erscheinen.
Die HD8 wird nicht viel schneller sein als die HD7. Merklich mehr Leistung wird es erst in 20 nm geben.


----------

